# Why does organic pork smell like BO when it's cooking? Blech!!



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

My step-father's job is to slaughter farm animals and take them away for butchering (it's how me and my mom met - they flirted voraciously while he shot my aunt's pig in the head...







). I got some free range/organic pork from them once and every time we cooked it my whole house smelled like someone's nasty old B.O.!

Years go buy, we rarely buy pork anyway so I just got what organic I could get from the grocery store.

Fast forward to two weeks ago, we have a butcher (a real live butcher!) who sells ONLY organic/free range meat, all chemical free.. Yahoo!! I bought some bacon from him and cooked it up this morning, and my house is back to smelling like the armpit of the neighborhood.

WTH?


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

I have no idea! Gross...


----------



## messy mama (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm sorry I wish I could help you. I have no idea why it would smell BO'ish.

I am having a good laugh at your expense, though.
















I did just fry up some Niman Ranch bacon the other day and all I could smell was that smokey, bacony smell.


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

? HOw wierd! We raise our own pigs and a few besides, and this year will go organic. WE've always raised them on apples and squash, and acorns mostly. ANd it always smelled great.

Excpet the bacon we got from one butcher. Wasn't organic but it smelled funny and tasted worse.


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

I've had organic pork and it never smelled that way. Maybe something to do with their diet??
Sorry, but can't help laughing about "the armpit of the neighborhood"


----------



## Marilyn888 (Feb 4, 2021)

dynamicdoula said:


> My step-father's job is to slaughter farm animals and take them away for butchering (it's how me and my mom met - they flirted voraciously while he shot my aunt's pig in the head...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree and am wondering the exact same thing. Why does organic pork smell like B O when cooking it?


----------

